# Captains Log.



## capnkid (May 7, 2006)

*Capn's Log.*

May 7th 06
weight-263
Arms--17 1/4 
TRI's
Rope push downs-      3 warm up sets and a set of 8 reps @ 150 
Close grip bench-       set1--125, set2--125, set3--190, set4--210
Push downs-             set1--150, set2--150, set3--185
Tri extentions-           set1--30, set2 35, set3 40, set4 40

BI's
Barbell curl-              set1--35, set2--45, set3--60, set4--70, set5--90
Hammer curl-            set1--35, set2--40, set3--50
Preacher curl-           set1 through set 4 @ 85 to failure.
concentration-          set1--30, set2--35, set3--40, set4--35 

And 30 minutes of cardio on stationary bike.


----------



## GFR (May 7, 2006)

*Cool Journal  title






*


----------



## capnkid (May 8, 2006)

May 8th
Legs-25 in.

Extentions-  S1--60@20  S2--80@20  S3--110@20 S4--140@16 S5--160@11
Squats-      S1--135@12  S2--225@12 S3--315@6 S4--275@7 Set5--275@6
Presses-      S1--275@20 S2--475@14 S3--565@7 S4--655@4
Curls-        S1--80@14  S2--100@12 S3--110@9  S4--100@10  S5--110@8
Stiffs-         S1--135@10  S2--185@8 S3--205@5

I want to get my legs bigger but I have 2 bulging lumbar disks, and one totally shot disk.  Also I'm in the boonies and The equiptment is limited.  There is no smith machine, the Leg press is broken and has to start in the down position.  I am also recovering froma torn ligament in my left leg, but I want to shoot to add in lunges next leg workout.

And 10 minutes on the bike for lactic acid.


----------



## capnkid (May 8, 2006)

I didn't think about it when I started this thread, but I need to set some goals too.

I need to lose belly size, I need to incorporate a stomach routine into my workout to tighten up.  

My goals for 2006 are:  
Bench 300 x 8
Squat 400 x 4
Dumbell press 100's x 4

Right now I can bench 300x 1
Squat 315 x 6
Dumbell press 90 x 4

For the next few months I want to shed fat and come August start the goal set above.

 .


----------



## capnkid (May 9, 2006)

May 9th
Chest-- took off.  Had to go grocery shopping.  Got 4 kids it is an ordeal, but It did make some good choices I think.  I bought 48 frozen chicken breasts and 2 5lb bags of broccoli. 97% fat free ham to spice up my egg whites in the mornin', got about 30 protein bars, fat free cottage cheese, Smuckers natural peanut butter, sugar free cool aid (cherry flavor it's the shisa), 5 dozen eggs etc.  I had to get all the kids stuff too though like fruit gushers, School snacks, microwave popcorn and all their stuff.  My wife wants to make them suffer and I said NO!  Just as long as they don't sit and eat all that shit at the same time, like my older sister use to sit and eat a whole box of cereal at one sitting.


----------



## capnkid (May 10, 2006)

May 10th
Chest and bi's
My bi's are just not growing, definately my weakest body part.  So I have decided to hit them twice a week.

Chest
Bench
Decline bench
Dumbell bench
Peck deck
Cable Crossovers
lying incline cable crossovers

Bi's
Barbell curl
Alternate Dumbell curl
Sitting dumbell curl

Barbell shrugs
and 30 min. of bike


----------



## capnkid (May 11, 2006)

Do you find it a hassle to write down the amounts your lifiting?  I think I will just remember what my Last set was, or highest set was.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

capnkid said:
			
		

> Do you find it a hassle to write down the amounts your lifiting?  I think I will just remember what my Last set was, or highest set was.


Most of us bring a pen/paper to the gym and jott all our lifts/weights/reps then come here and transfer it.

Good luck to ya bud!!


----------



## capnkid (May 11, 2006)

May 11th
Back and Tri's

Pull over machine-         s1-125x18 s2-150x12
Isolated bench
Lat pulls (cable)-          s1-125x16 s2-150x12 s3-175x8
one arm (cable)-           s1-80x12 s2-90x10 s3-100x8
Lat pull down 
close grip-                   s1-130x12 s2-140x10 s3-150x10 s4-160x6
wide grip-                    s1-140x10 s2-150x10 s3-150x8
Cable Row
close grip-                   s1-160x14 s2-180x10 s3-200x8
Bent over Row-            s1-135x12 s2-185x8 s3-185x6

Rope push down-         s1-80x16 s2-100x10 s3-110x8
Close grip bench-         s1-135x14 s2-185x8 s3-225x3
overhead press
(one arm)-                 s1-35x8 s2-40x4
both arms dumbell-      s1-85x12 s2-85x10 

30 mins of bike cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2006)

capnkid said:
			
		

> Do you find it a hassle to write down the amounts your lifiting?  I think I will just remember what my Last set was, or highest set was.



  Write down what you lifted while you're resting between sets.  It will help you spot trends and plateaus.


----------

